# HORROR-RELATED BIOGRAPHIES ON A&E



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

SOURCE: Pretty Scary

Wednesday, August 18th 8-9pm -- & again Thursday, August 19th 12-1am 
BIOGRAPHY. - 
Linda Blair

Profile of the actress who suffered bad press, unfounded rumors, and even death threats after she starred in the ultimate horror movie, "The Exorcist". Includes an interview with the film's director William Friedkin and rarely seen behind-the-scenes footage from the film.

Friday, August 27th 8-9pm -- 
BIOGRAPHY. - 
Ed Gein

The grisly story of the deranged killer who inspired characters in such films as "Psycho", "Silence of the Lambs", and "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre". Gein made chairs and lampshades out of human skin, cut soup
bowls from human skulls, and wore a female torso as he wandered his property on moonlit evenings. His crimes became a case study in media frenzy, psychoanalysis, and criminal profiling.

Friday August 27th 9-10pm -- 
BIOGRAPHY. - 
Jeffrey Dahmer

Profile of the serial killer who cannibalized his victims and was later murdered in prison. Interviews include Dahmer's stepmother, high-school friends, prosecutor E. Michael McCann, and defense attorney Gerald Boyle.

Friday August 27th 10-11pm -- 
BIOGRAPHY. - 
Ted Bundy

He was the dapper, charming monster who confessed to killing 28 women during a 4-year reign of terror and may have killed as many as 100 before he was jailed and executed. Who was Ted Bundy? How was his serial killer personality formed? And how did he keep his
violent nature hidden? We interview prosecutors, detectives, psychiatrists, forensic scientists, and Bundy's neighbors and classmates to seek answers.


----------

